

Recruiting Humans with HTTP Headers - bsiddiqui
http://blog.maxcdn.com/recruiting-humans-http-headers/

======
jgrahamc
_While we haven’t yet closed the loop and hired anyone from this method_

That's the key measure. To be honest, this is such an old technique that it
doesn't seem especially cool or interesting. We've found writing good blog
content and working on open source to be effective at finding good people.

------
zrail
HN user randomdrake and I threw together a "standard" for this a few months
ago and put it up here:

[http://www.humanheaders.org/](http://www.humanheaders.org/) and
[https://github.com/randomdrake/human-
headers/](https://github.com/randomdrake/human-headers/)

randomdrake actually built a few browser extensions that will read out the
headers and show them to you if they exist, which is pretty cool.

~~~
jdorfman
I like it. Thanks for sharing @zrail

------
aalpbalkan
This was cool in 2008, maybe even earlier. It's not anything fancy anymore. I
was able to view headers of pages when I was 15 and it is probably the worst
way of getting applications. Instead, put up a few problems you had while
development of your product and get solutions to your recruiting email. See if
people can come up with similar or better things. This will make you find
better engineers. Headers will get you script kiddies.

~~~
MartinCron
Don't be so negative. Recruiting is hard. For small things that like this that
might get attention and are entirely harmless? Let it go.

~~~
EGreg
How about an X-Human recruiting message with a LINK to some problems you have?

Very few people will see that link and it would be your onboarding process for
new hires and it will save you time reading resumes and interviewing
candidates.

~~~
eudox
Maybe what Google did[0], like:

X-Human: Work for us! {first 10-digit prime found in consecutive digits of
e}@startup.com

[0]
[http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=3916173](http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=3916173)

~~~
graylights
I don't even need a computer for that, just use leading zeroes: 0000000002

------
getdavidhiggins
Yay this! Another way to bounce off developers is through a humans.txt

[http://higg.im/humans.txt](http://higg.im/humans.txt)

Mine is nothing special, just a simple quote. There is even a whole site that
crawls these files.

[http://humanstxt.org/Standard.html](http://humanstxt.org/Standard.html)

Some of them are gold. Get ready to see lots of ASCII art :)

------
scrabble
Seems like it would be less effective if everyone was doing it.

------
mxpxrocks10
@zrail humanheaders looks cool. nice job!

